# Scratch X



## ashgregs72

Is This Anygood 

How Much Of The Scartches Does This Get Rid Off 

Has Anyone Use It


----------



## jamest

Hardly touched my old Astra.

Did get some paint off my brothers old BMW though when someone scrapped him.


----------



## 1animal1

I got it as a buy 2 get sumat free from halfrauds...got this free cos couldnt find anything else i needed... it was crap for me im afraid to say


----------



## [email protected]

If you use the right method for application it really works.






Now the 2.0 version is more agresive...


----------



## reign

.... was interested in this eventually, but im still undecided. ive heard a few people say its not worth the money, while others say it works.


----------



## 1animal1

Reign if you want it ill happily post it to you....just gonna sit on my shelf now till it seperates and becomes more than useless


----------



## Scotty Pro

DaveKG done a test of swirl removal products a while back and he said it was OK, I too was thinking about giving it a try, just to remove the fine scratches on the top of the rear bumper, SHMBO is always catching it with her shopping bags.

If reign doesn't want it I'll take it off your hands (how much you want PM me if you like)
Paul


----------



## 1animal1

cheers Paul, you got second dibs mate....i'll post for free, dont want anything for the item at all as was a buy 2 get 3rd free jobby


----------



## Dave KG

Scotty Pro said:


> DaveKG done a test of swirl removal products a while back and he said it was OK, I too was thinking about giving it a try, just to remove the fine scratches on the top of the rear bumper, SHMBO is always catching it with her shopping bags.
> 
> If reign doesn't want it I'll take it off your hands (how much you want PM me if you like)
> Paul


Yup, I do think that it is pretty good - its mild, designed to be, so isn't going to be shifting severe swirls on rock hard paint. And you do have to work it to get the best out of it, small areas at a time and work with firm pressure. But it does wrok when used right and its non-filling in my experience of it which is a plus in some regards over more filler heavy traditional hand polishes and glazes.


----------



## 1animal1

i needed it the most when i removed my old aerial mast and replaced with a slightly smaller OEM item.... the old part left behind maring from under the rubber seal....scratch X did almost sod all with a lot of safe rubbing


----------



## tonz

I found a very light scratch down the side of my car , looked like a lazy keyer.

Used scratch X and found it very good . That was about 2months ago and there is still no sign of the scratch :thumb:


----------



## 1animal1

i think it must be due to paint hardness....only thing i can think of


----------



## Reece

I must say i am very fond of ScratchX. I used it today and it has almost rid my boot of swirls. I apply it by hand and think its great.

Reece


----------



## Platinum70

Reece

I have a new R32 and has some swirl marks, particluarly on sides of car. Would you recommend Scratch X as Meg's now have Swirl X?


----------



## Reece

Platinum70 said:


> Reece
> 
> I have a new R32 and has some swirl marks, particluarly on sides of car. Would you recommend Scratch X as Meg's now have Swirl X?


Afternoon mate

Havn't used the Swirl X yet mate but i am using the latest Scratch X which can be used on a DA but i find i can use it better applying it by hand. But yea i have nothing but good words for Scratch X and find it very good. Like i said above it has almost removed all the swirls in my boot. I'm slowly working my way around the car and doing panel by panel.

Reece


----------



## G style

What's the best way to apply this then fellas's i used a foam pad in a circle motion and then micro fiber to remove and i dont think it did any thing but i must be using it wrong then if you guy's are getting a good result with it.


----------



## patmac

I have used it a few times, mainly for those annoying black marks when someone rubs your bumper with theirs and light swirl marks. dont know about mw technique much (born and raised on t cut:wall Anyway found it good enough on 15 year old mercedes paint:thumb:


----------



## streaky

G style said:


> What's the best way to apply this then fellas's i used a foam pad in a circle motion and then micro fiber to remove and i dont think it did any thing but i must be using it wrong then if you guy's are getting a good result with it.


Watch the video in a previous post for how to use.


----------



## MV Owner

IMHO it done pretty much nothing on hard motorcycle paintwork. Menzerna Intensive Polish was in a different league of performance


----------



## phillyctr

it got some cat scratches off my next door neighbours black astra using a lake cutting pad by hand,can't fault the stuff.


----------



## ivor

i use scratch x to remove the fuel residue from my rear bumper works a treat and a dam site quicker than claying it off


----------



## SXI

Used some tonight on the door handles and it worked, leaves paint nice and smooth and makes a noticeable difference. For £9 I was impressed.


----------



## chattan

I bought this but have still to use it


----------



## akimel

Check out Starvekos's review of these products.


----------

